# Cramping 1.5 weeks before period?



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Last period was 9/29. Last had unprotected sex on 10/8. Next period is due around the 10/27. Heavy cramping. Frequent urination. No breast tenderness. Very tired and headachey.

I do not usually get cramps before my period and it seems too early to test but I have and the test is negative.

Help me figure this out? Please?


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I would take a pg test, it would give you a valid result now if you took an early result one. Either you're pg or you're getting ready to start early.


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

I sometimes get those type of symptoms prior to AF, but they are also sometimes indicative of early pg. Hang in there, patience is the only answer here. Hugs, I've been there.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Your cycles may just be off, you may be getting ready to start early then.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

It may be just a little too early to get a + test. You may have had intercourse on 10/8 and ovulated a couple/few days later. You might try again in a few days.


----------

